

The Ten Minute Build - kioub
http://www.javacodegeeks.com/2011/09/ten-minute-build.html

======
AlexandrB
This article is breaking my heart. For me full build (C++) + unit tests takes
about an hour on a good day, but I've seen times as long as 5hrs when the
build server is acting up.

------
rabble
Damn, poor java people. 10 minutes just to build! I thought that more than 3
minutes to run the full test suite was so long it killed productivity.

No wonder java developers like 2 week or 1 month scrum cycles and infrequent
releases. They work in slow motion.

------
pointyhat
I drop a brick if the build takes more than 30 seconds.

10 minutes is one hell of a compile-pray-cycle.

At the moment I'm suffering a 60 second build on a project and it's very
frustrating.

~~~
oconnore
It usually takes me about a tenth of a second to hit Control+C, Control+K in
emacs, but the file is compiled and loaded into the running Lisp image much
quicker than that.

Sometimes, I have to recompile several files due to a modified macro
definition, and it can take several seconds. I am quite frustrated when this
happens.

~~~
pointyhat
Indeed. Unfortunately those of us who have to use PHB mandated software
(usually C# these days) will probably not be using LISP however much we beg,
whinge, pray and even threaten.

LISP would make the world a better place, if it wasn't for the business-folk
wanking over the fake promises of the larger vendors.

~~~
tl
Even in PHB land, it's possible to have the kind of living eenvironment that
lisp gives you. If you need an example, look at Notch's making of Prelude of
the Chambered (his Ludum Dare entry) where he has live code reloading in Java.

